# Au Sable



## gotskunked (Nov 4, 2009)

I fished the upper stretches of the Au Sable Thursday afternoon and Friday morn. It was quite cold out, but fishing was pretty decent bouncing spawn. There were a lot of smaller fish in the river in the 16 inch range and they are aggressive, put up a great fight for their size too. Nice to see this for the future of the fishery. Also got a bonus with one fish that had a 3/4 ounce orange and silver Cleo hanging out of his mouth from an unlucky angler.


----------



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

gotskunked said:


> I fished the upper stretches of the Au Sable Thursday afternoon and Friday morn. It was quite cold out, but fishing was pretty decent bouncing spawn. There were a lot of smaller fish in the river in the 16 inch range and they are aggressive, put up a great fight for their size too. Nice to see this for the future of the fishery. Also got a bonus with one fish that had a 3/4 ounce orange and silver Cleo hanging out of his mouth from an unlucky angler.


That is awesome! Bet there is bunch of fresh fish in the upper section now after all this new water. Just what the river needed!


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

how's the water levels and flow right now Kelly


----------



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

jmaddog8807 said:


> how's the water levels and flow right now Kelly


Very high and rolling good - what I always hope for in late November!


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

MichiganStreamside said:


> That is awesome! Bet there is bunch of fresh fish in the upper section now after all this new water. Just what the river needed!


Might also bring in some coho as well. Not sure if you have noticed, but there has been quite a few more around than normal the last few years. Nice ones too!


----------



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Might also bring in some coho as well. Not sure if you have noticed, but there has been quite a few more around than normal the last few years. Nice ones too!


I have not seen any yet this year but sure some bright steelhead around now!


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

The river is blown right now! There has to be a ton of sand blowing around, which bothers them. When the water drops, it should be ON. This surge will push a lot of leaves out of the river, and maybe move a few snags, too.


----------



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

Fishndude said:


> The river is blown right now! There has to be a ton of sand blowing around, which bothers them. When the water drops, it should be ON. This surge will push a lot of leaves out of the river, and maybe move a few snags, too.


love that over used term blown out! LOL! Down to about 6 feet visibility in top part of river and ideal for fishing


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Oh, I'm sure you can see in the gin-clear water upstream. But there is just a LOT of water coming down right now. It tends to turn the bite off while water levels are rising, in my experience. Once the flow peaks, and is back on its way down, fish should start holding in their typical lies, and feeding better. Also, you have to use more weight when the water is real high, and that gets you more snags than usual. But you can't catch fish from a computer. :lol:

I'm not saying I haven't caught Steelhead in high fast water. In fact I've had banner days in those conditions a few times. Just not at this time of year.


----------



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

Fishndude said:


> Oh, I'm sure you can see in the gin-clear water upstream. But there is just a LOT of water coming down right now. It tends to turn the bite off while water levels are rising, in my experience. Once the flow peaks, and is back on its way down, fish should start holding in their typical lies, and feeding better. Also, you have to use more weight when the water is real high, and that gets you more snags than usual. But you can't catch fish from a computer. :lol:
> 
> I'm not saying I haven't caught Steelhead in high fast water. In fact I've had banner days in those conditions a few times. Just not at this time of year.


Yeah I got you i know some hate the high water and its high now. Did well this morning on steelhead and wish I had more time to spend there today. Trout went on the bite late afternoon yesterday in upper river when the water really starting coming up fast and dirty. Water to the top of its banks running at 33-34 and the big trout feeding hard! But we were using 7" flies that they can see and not a grub for bait. Low water will be back soon enough - they blow it out quick on Au Sable.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

MichiganStreamside said:


> Yeah I got you i know some hate the high water and its high now. Did well this morning on steelhead and wish I had more time to spend there today. Trout went on the bite late afternoon yesterday in upper river when the water really starting coming up fast and dirty. Water to the top of its banks running at 33-34 and the big trout feeding hard! But we were using 7" flies that they can see and not a grub for bait. Low water will be back soon enough - they blow it out quick on Au Sable.


I've gotta think those trophy Browns I see on your site are putting on the feedbag with the high water, and dropping water temps. They need to fatten up for winter. And they are probably just finishing up their spawning, which leaves them running low on energy reserves. WOW, 7" flies! I'm sure you get hellacious hits on those. Articulated, by chance? 

I'll bet Steelhead were piling up in fast chutes close to the dam today. That is what used to happen when they opened up the turbines a lot at this time of year. The fish that were already in the river either move upstream, or find somewhere on the sides of the river to stay out of the main current. They like a side run with a gravel bottom, so they don't get all that blowing sand in their gills. No sand right below the dam, so I would think they would stack up in a few different spots where the current is to their liking.

When I was up, the first week of November, they were lowering Van Ettan lake. That should be long done by now.


----------



## mpolander (Sep 4, 2013)

I will be in the river this weekend and give everyone and update on Monday.


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

mpolander said:


> I will be in the river this weekend and give everyone and update on Monday.


Same here. Good luck


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

I cannot WAIT to get on my favorite river! Is there anything better than winter and the mighty Au Sable river? I could use some of the therapy and peace this river gives; from bank or boat...


----------



## oldrank (Dec 5, 2006)

ausable_steelhead said:


> I cannot WAIT to get on my favorite river! Is there anything better than winter and the mighty Au Sable river?
> 
> I know the feeling. Ill be chasing whitetails till the new yr but have a late January trip planned. Good stuff.


----------



## wyandot (Dec 5, 2013)

I spent a couple hours at Foote yesterday morning, hadn't been there in 25 years. Still a very nice place be. Got to meet a few very nice people while I was there, thank you Justin, and your family for letting me tag along for a bit. I got to see a couple jets go over(I just love that), stopped at Lumberman's Mem. for a couple minutes, and even got to catch one of your prized fish. Not sure when, but I'll be back when I have more time to explore a bit. Happy Thanksgiving to everyone.


----------



## BassFisher91 (Sep 11, 2005)

Caught my first of the fall/winter fish bouncing wax worms tonight. Got on the water real late so really just going to sight see more than anything. Casted in a new favorite spot of mine, 4 drifts later the fight was on. Forgot my phone, but measured at 30". Was a dark male. By the time I landed it it was near dark so I chalked up the 1/1 for the day.


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

wyandot said:


> I spent a couple hours at Foote yesterday morning, hadn't been there in 25 years. Still a very nice place be. Got to meet a few very nice people while I was there, thank you Justin, and your family for letting me tag along for a bit. I got to see a couple jets go over(I just love that), stopped at Lumberman's Mem. for a couple minutes, and even got to catch one of your prized fish. Not sure when, but I'll be back when I have more time to explore a bit. Happy Thanksgiving to everyone.


Glad you could get over! And thanks again for the rod. You didn't miss much the rest of the week. Pretty slow, but I did manage to put the rod to use on a few skippers and one nice male. Thanks again J!


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

jmaddog8807 said:


> Glad you could get over! And thanks again for the rod. You didn't miss much the rest of the week. Pretty slow, but I did manage to put the rod to use on a few skippers and one nice male. Thanks again J!


What!? That high-water did nothing? That seems strange. I'm possibly coming over this weekend, for my first trip to the AS all fall. I guess I'll find out what's around. Should be some decent fishing right now; winter-mode or not. The water temp is already at 34*, so that isn't the best scenario for this time of year.


----------



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

ausable_steelhead said:


> What!? That high-water did nothing? That seems strange. I'm possibly coming over this weekend, for my first trip to the AS all fall. I guess I'll find out what's around. Should be some decent fishing right now; winter-mode or not. The water temp is already at 34*, so that isn't the best scenario for this time of year.


It's empty and best to hit the west side of Michigan! :lol:


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

MichiganStreamside said:


> It's empty and best to hit the west side of Michigan! :lol:


:evil:


----------



## Bighunther (Jan 28, 2012)

Any fresh ones come in with that rain? There's no ice. I have nothing to keep me from thinking chrome!


----------



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

Bighunther said:


> Any fresh ones come in with that rain? There's no ice. I have nothing to keep me from thinking chrome!


There sure are some chrome fish around - here is one from yesterday!


----------



## Bighunther (Jan 28, 2012)

Wow she's a BEAUT!


----------



## RobW (Dec 6, 2012)

Look at the colors on that jewel! Better than a diamond, if you ask me.


----------



## MichiganStreamside (Jan 19, 2014)

RobW said:


> Look at the colors on that jewel! Better than a diamond, if you ask me.


Yesssss and was released back to the Au Sable! Ideal water now and next couple weeks temps are looking above normal. Can't ask for much more and time to fish.


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

I love that hole but it's a long long walk to fish from the side your cam is on but well worth it nice fish


----------

